# fiber?



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

I was wondering...where do you all get your wool and or fiber from? And how do you know what wool will be good for what? I am a new spinner (and I love spinning) and am looking for places to get fiber from. I have some Jacobs wool that I am spinning and I am planning on making a hat and scarf with it but I don't know if it will be too scratchy or not. 
I would like to try other wools as well but I don't know where to look or even what to look for. Any suggestions? How much does it usually cost as well? What is a good/fair price? Thanks.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello & Welcome Au Natural,


For raw wool, Ive been getting mine from the Woolery. It comes mostly in 1pd bags for anywhere between $10,15, $20. a bag.
http://www.woolery.com/store/pc/Fleece-c185.htm

for processed-ready to spin, either the Woolery or Knitpicks
http://www.woolery.com/store/pc/Top-Roving-Batts-c217.htm
http://www.knitpicks.com/Yarns/Unspun_Wool_Roving__L300129.html

Have Fun!


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

On Facebook is a page called spin a pound get a pound. Basically you get someone's fiber and spin it for them. As "payment" you work out ahead of time how much of the fiber you keep for yourself. Might be worth checking out if you have time, but not funds.


Sent from my iPad using Homesteading Today


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The least expensive way to buy fiber is 'raw'. 
Of course then you have to wash it and also comb or card or somehow brush it out enough to spin it.
Those combs and carders also cost some money and it takaes a lot more time too.

Only you can decide if a fiber will be good for a certain garment.
One test you can do is to put a lock of the wool inside your bra, or against some other delicate skin area. 
Just let it ride there and if it is too itchy you will soon notice! 
If you are guessing it will be too itchy, you are probably right. 

There are gazillion on-line fiber sellers.
Everyone has their own favorites.
Once in awhile I treat myself to some roving from this seller here.
Her prices are decent, great service, and her dyeing work is very good. 
http://www.etsy.com/shop/woolgatherings?ref=listing-shop-header-item-count


----------



## ellenspn (Oct 19, 2013)

If you don't mind washing it The Spinning loft has many breeds of sheep you can buy in 4 oz lots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Raw fleeces are the absolute least expensive method for getting fiber. If there's folks with sheep in your area, you could inquire if they keep the fleeces from their sheep or not. A shepard called me today to tell me he has two Clun Forest fleeces for me. That should be a nice fleece to spin in the grease, which saves tons of time on prep, that's for sure! I haven't seen them yet, but if you want a raw sheep's fleece, I'll send one to you for $40 plus postage. It will probably weigh between five and ten pounds. I've already got an attic full of fleeces, but I'll still get these two new ones since I don't have any pure Clun Forest fleeces. I've spun some hybrid Clun Forest and it is a nice springy wool, although the hybrid I had wasn't as soft as a pure Clun. These fleeces should be good for sweaters and socks and such. It will probably spin anywhere from fingering to super bulky. Probably be off white in color, but I haven't seen the fleeces yet, he just sheared them today.

You can also grow your own fiber. A lot of spinners keep angora bunnies to make fiber for them. This is an English angora and they make about a pound of fiber a year. Her name is Sparkle and she's a chocolate tortoiseshell colored bunny.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Going to a fiber festival is a good way to figure out what you like the feel of...
Or maybe buying samples from one of the places online. That way you can play with it and see what suits you best.

Raw is cheaper but it can be a lot of work to get it to the spinning faze. 
Me, the older I get, the more I like having Roving ready to go.

If I do end up with raw fleece, I send it to ...StoneHedge Fiber Mill
Have used them for many,many years.

My favorite is Blue Faced Leicester.. is uber soft and easy to spin.
The NZ Gotland I have, is very soft too... but it is a challenge to spin. 
Just a note, there can be a variation in fleece quality, depending the lines.
The coopworth I bought from a breeder in WA was super soft too... most soft coopworth I have ever felt.
Merino (but can be very greasy )
Cormo
Corriedale
Cotswold or any of the long wool breeds
Romney 
Teeswater
Just to name a few... so many types of fleece, so little time to try them all! LOL


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome Au Natural! I've gotten raw fleece from Craigslist - I've responded to posts, posted a wanted ad, and have inquired about fleeces from people posting sheep for sale. The finer the wool, usually the greasier...you will lose more weight in the cleaning process with greasier wool. For ready to spin, Dharma Trading Company -- they also have a good selection of dyes. Have fun!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I get my wool off my sheep, but I've been known to buy anything Blue-faced Leicester also.

If you can find a copy of the Fleece and Fiber Source book it would help you a lot. It's a comprehensive resource on many different breeds of sheep and suggestions on how to use their different fibers. Generally, the finer the micron count (thickness of one strand of the fiber) the closer you can wear it to your skin. There are many exceptions - such as how you spin it. Even the softest fibers, if spun too tightly will feel rough. And if there's a lot of VM (vegetable matter) in it, it can also feel scratchy. 

Or you could go here
http://feltingandfiberstudio.com/fibers/wool-basics/ (check out the PDF file at the bottom of the page)

or here
http://www.spin-knit-dye.com/wool-breeds.html


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

Thank you all so much for all the info and the support! It has been very useful. There are a lot of good ideas here. My Jacobs wool passed the "delicate skin test"  You are a friendly and helpful group of people. I just ordered myself a lazy kate from the Woolery. I am excited about it! Hopefully I can begin plying soon! Thank you!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

There are fiber source groups on Yahoo that are pretty darn good. I have gotten some great deals, and excellent fibers.

FiberSource is one of them, it is very active. FleeceForSale has become inactive, don't know why, I used to find good fleeces on it. Do a search of the Yahoo Groups, there are more.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

aunatural, there is a thread in the page before this one headed: fiber barter, trade, sale...you may find something there, I made the last post on it> now I can't remember how I found it in the first place but it's still there for viewing, it should probably be a sticky


----------



## ellenspn (Oct 19, 2013)

Fleece for sale seems to have lost its moderator. Trying to contact the moderator does no good. It essentially is a dead list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I still get group updates and moderator notes on the FleeceForSale, so don't know what the deal is.Maybe they are just automatic. I did say it had gone dead. The FiberSource group is large and very active, and I know there are more with different names, I just haven't joined more. The FS group also includes weaving, and rughooking, as long as the posts are about fibers of some sort. People also sell fiber magazines they want to get rid of, on it. I got a pound and a half of gorgeous white angora fur, for $ 65 including shipping from WA state, last December on the FS list. The poster said to make her an offer, so I offered her $2 an oz for her seconds, which were as nice as can be, I wouldn't have called seconds. People also sell dyes on there, and oh so much more!


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

It would make for a perfect "sticky" people are always looking for a deal. By the way, why in the world is the "looking for BFL fleece" still a sticky? it's old and means nothing... let's see more fiber for sale/barder/wanted....


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

By the way said:


> Opp's, that is in the sheep forum... heh, heh :spinsmiley:


----------



## ellenspn (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes those messages are automated Iowa. It was a great group. I'm sad to see it nonfunctional. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

just checked....it's gone now! I think there should be a sticky for people looking for and selling different types of fiber in this fiber forum


----------

